# Dolly zoom and dizziness



## littlesunshine (Dec 4, 2010)

What i mean is... I think I have the dolly zoom effect as if i focus on somthing it moves, coming towards me and back again or it just moves. Sort of like INCEPTION THE MOVIE! is this caused by derealization? is there some medicine for this? also about dizziness... is this part of dr too? sometimes i feel as if i am going to faint but i know i won't...


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

littlesunshine said:


> What i mean is... I think I have the dolly zoom effect as if i focus on somthing it moves, coming towards me and back again or it just moves. Sort of like INCEPTION THE MOVIE! is this caused by derealization? is there some medicine for this? also about dizziness... is this part of dr too? sometimes i feel as if i am going to faint but i know i won't...


I have a variation of the 'dolly zoom effect'. For example, I may be looking at a wall mural of a stream. As I focus on different rocks, sometimes they appear to move closer.

It really freaked me out at first but have gotten used to it and it isn't a prominent problem. As for medication, what I take has some affect on it but doesn't actually resolve it. For me it only happens later in the day when I'm tired or been around car fumes.

Here is the medical understanding of the problem.

_The visual system is composed of two separate processes: the focal process (central visual function) and the ambient process (peripheral vision). "The ambient process lets you know where you are in space and provides general information needed for balance, movement, coordination, and posture"_

Basically the two systems are not working together as they should. There is a lot of good information about this in the link and I encourage all to read it. http://www.neuroskills.com/tbi/vision1.shtml


----------



## littlesunshine (Dec 4, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> I have a variation of the 'dolly zoom effect'. For example, I may be looking at a wall mural of a stream. As I focus on different rocks, sometimes they appear to move closer.
> 
> It really freaked me out at first but have gotten used to it and it isn't a prominent problem. As for medication, what I take has some affect on it but doesn't actually resolve it. For me it only happens later in the day when I'm tired or been around car fumes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

*So it is caused by a form o trauma?* For me it is from a weird toxic exposure. Most understanding of the brain is from severe damage that they can confirm (car accident, stroke, etc&#8230 For me, something blew out a lot of my dopamine functions and things related to that. I don't know what happened to you, but there are some remarkable similarities of our problems.

*can this neuro-optometric rehabilitation help solve it?* I don't know. I've run out of $$$ and cannot pursue it. I know that it is related to my other visual problems but haven't solved this one yet.

*it is really annoying nothing ever stays still!* I don't suffer this badly. Perhaps a few more details from you might help.

Does all your vision wiggle? Or is it peripheral (outside of the center)?

Are there times when it is better or worse?

What kind of environment do you work in and live in (office, factory &#8230; city, country)?

*what is the difference between autokinesis and dolly zoom effect?* Technically I don't know. I'm not even sure of the correct medical terms. But the two effects are clearly separate symptoms with me.

I'm sure there will be a solution. Hopefully more with this type of problem will include their 2 cents and this will provide more clues.


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

I've recently started getting a bit of dizziness and the slight dolly-zoom effect comes with it. Not really a big deal for me though, don't really notice nor mind it very much.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Yep I get both and its a big part of this for most. My dizziness was so bad at one point I felt like I was walking on a boat 24/7. Try not to focus on these issues and let them be as its just a part of what you have and will fade as the DP does.


----------



## littlesunshine (Dec 4, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> *So it is caused by a form o trauma?* For me it is from a weird toxic exposure. Most understanding of the brain is from severe damage that they can confirm (car accident, stroke, etc&#8230 For me, something blew out a lot of my dopamine functions and things related to that. I don't know what happened to you, but there are some remarkable similarities of our problems.
> 
> *can this neuro-optometric rehabilitation help solve it?* I don't know. I've run out of $$$ and cannot pursue it. I know that it is related to my other visual problems but haven't solved this one yet.
> 
> ...


Well everything i look at moves probably because of the visual snow... but for dolly zoom effect i mean objets that seem to come closer and go more far away.. or sometimes they rotate. It is pretty< scary as it seems to be getting worse!
It does get worse when I think about it of course but I can not stop focusing on it!
I live in Rome Italy, and just go to university.

What I think is that my brain probably got damaged because of a bad migraine! what I dont understand how is it possible that my mri s results with nothing at all??? when my visuals are so bad?! that is what brings me down! I feel really alone as doctors just keep prescribing me antidepressants


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Onibla and Rogue Bullies,

Thanx. Have either of you noticed anything that might be connected with it (worse, better or different)? Like meds, time of day, fatigue, activities, emotional states, etc..?

How long have you had these symptoms?

Littlesunshine,

School in Rome sounds great! Sorry that this problem is sapping some of the joy.

*it is pretty scary* We understand and it isn't easy to get used to. But it is necessary to find a way to be calm about it while you search for solutions. I was so afraid of going blind myself and wasn't a very good example about being calm. But blindness didn't happen and my vision is much better than it used to be.

*my mri s results with nothing at all???* It is good that your tests showed nothing - it means there is no obvious tumor, stroke, etc. This means it is probably more fixable. It seems there is a weakness and there will be ways to help.

Visual processing is very complex and there are multiple systems. In addition to the two mentioned about there is a quick system connected directly to the amygdala (home of anxiety) - it can 'see' a picture that is flashed just a few milliseconds and will never be seen by the visual cortex because it is too quick. Also the left and right hemispheres each have their own complete processing - one side evaluates preciseness and the other side evaluates meaning.

The point is, with all this going on, it only takes a minor problem to trip it up as we experience. You are probably right about visual snow being a main cause - snow (noise) requires more processing time and effort to handle and there are studies and theories about this. Again, for me the primary neurotransmitter involved in coordinating visual input has been dopamine. And I was fortunate enough to find a neurologist familiar with dopamine affecting vision.

*doctors just keep prescribing me antidepressants* These problems are very rare such that the doctor doesn't know what to do. So, spend some time and _briefly_ describe each symptom on paper. Do it a little at a time because at least for me it can distress you to spend too much time on it. You need to balance the positives in your life with efforts to improve this problem. Once you feel comfortable with the list, use it along with researched material to discuss further treatment options with your doctor.

What antidepressants have you tried? Did any affect your visuals?


----------



## thevoid (Dec 6, 2010)

One of the most bizarre experiences I have had was when a chair in my room seemed to be morphing in shape. It was like it moved closer and then back again, but not quite... More like it became a new chair every now and then. I did the mistake of getting up and looking at the mirror, only to see my face morphing as well. Incredibly scary. This happened after a period of very tough exam preparations and a ridiculous amount of green tea.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

thevoid said:


> One of the most bizarre experiences I have had was when a chair in my room seemed to be morphing in shape. It was like it moved closer and then back again, but not quite... More like it became a new chair every now and then. I did the mistake of getting up and looking at the mirror, only to see my face morphing as well. Incredibly scary. This happened after a period of very tough exam preparations and a ridiculous amount of green tea.


Thank you for posting this! I've seen stair posts bow in and out and it is incredibly scary. My face has never morphed - it remains as ugly as ever!

*very tough exam preparations and a ridiculous amount of green tea*

Excellent information. Mine is always connected with some sort of stress/exhaustion. I might try the tea. Caffeine is used in migraine medication (affects circulation).

What (if any) are the medications your have tried?


----------



## thevoid (Dec 6, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> Thank you for posting this! I've seen stair posts bow in and out and it is incredibly scary. My face has never morphed - it remains as ugly as ever!
> 
> *very tough exam preparations and a ridiculous amount of green tea*
> 
> ...


The few times it has happened to me was when I was confronted with complete exhaustion but also insane levels of adrenaline at the same time. I have never done any medications because I got completely DP free at one time without them. I'm only here at this board now because I had a little relapse.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Headaches make me dizzy and my vision worse and I get them often with DP and bad. Also when I'm tired or forget to eat or don't eat correctly. My body is very sensitive to everything now.


----------



## littlesunshine (Dec 4, 2010)

I have been on the migriane associated vertigo forum.. and I must say that the symptoms seem to be what i have including the derealization. But of course there is no real explanation of why and how it happens.i am seeing another neurologist tommorrow who is apparently "specialized" in migraines. I am not on any medication and i don t want to be as i know it will not solve my visual problems! there is no proof of any medicine that has cured visual snow.

It is good that your tests showed nothing - it means there is no obvious tumor, stroke, etc. This means it is probably more fixable. It seems there is a weakness and there will be ways to help.


the thing is.. and don t get me wrong, i am very happy nothing serious comes up.. but what brings me down is the fact that i have terrifying weird visual symptoms 24/7 with no proof of it. For doctors, I could well be making this up could nt I? Having a doctor diagnose you with somehting he is sure about is already a big step in hoping for a cure. I, have to get a cure for something that technically does not exist.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

littlesunshine said:


> I have been on the migriane associated vertigo forum.. and I must say that the symptoms seem to be what i have including the derealization. But of course there is no real explanation of why and how it happens.i am seeing another neurologist tommorrow who is apparently "specialized" in migraines. I am not on any medication and i don t want to be as i know it will not solve my visual problems! there is no proof of any medicine that has cured visual snow.
> 
> It is good that your tests showed nothing - it means there is no obvious tumor, stroke, etc. This means it is probably more fixable. It seems there is a weakness and there will be ways to help.
> 
> ...


*what brings me down is the fact that i have terrifying weird visual symptoms 24/7 with no proof of it*

This is understandable. By the time I found a neurologist familiar with visual problems connected with dopamine I had already found out what was going on and that increasing dopamine was important for me. I asked for a PET scan to get better information about the areas of damage. But was told that my injury is probably too diffuse and would not show much. And the insurance company would not be inclined to authorize it.

I didn't press the matter because of the downsides. But emotionally VERY much wanted 'validation' and to take the report and rub it into the face of all those who thought otherwise. In this regard I've settled with the diagnosis of 'toxic encephalopathy' and that has been sufficient for my 'revenge'.

The most important thing is getting help. There may be no silver bullet for visual snow. But there is for visual contrast problems and their aftereffects.

Have you noticed any other dopamine-involved areas in your life such as,

Small, insignificant coordination problems?

Frustration with petty discussions?

Fatigue, irritability, anxiety and depression?

Being stuck in a mood then finally popping out of it suddenly?

Changes in taste and/or smell?

Differences in how your memory seems to work?

Increased prolactin levels (blood test)? [Usually more noticed by men]

I realize none of these are conclusive in any way but collectively it help build a picture of what is going. Medical doctors go through this process.


----------



## GeetarPKR (Jan 8, 2011)

As with the derealization visual symptoms of basically distorted vision. Everything just seems off somehow, like my head is distorting the way a perceive the world. Sometimes everything is spinning, sometimes things just seem strange or unusual, sometimes it's as though nothing will stay still. But almost always, its just that nothing makes sense, everything is confusing, disoriented. For me if I watch a lot of TV, or am on the computer a lot, it seems to get worse. Does anyone experience this effect with screens also? Just curious. c


----------



## AutumnFalls (Feb 8, 2010)

I get that sometimes. I also feel like things go to two dimensions at times. I don't have any suggestions to help it though.


----------

